# New to The Community.



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey all,
hope everyone had a great weekend where ever you are.
Thought id share my current system since i'm new here and been a long time lurker,so here it is.

Hsu Research Bookshelves 6.5" mid range woofers
Center Channel dual 6.5" mid range woofers 
Speakers are horn loaded.
Subwoofer hsu vtf-1 10" 200 watts (future uograde maybe (vtf-15)
Receiver pioneer elite 92txh 
samsung bdp-1500 dvd/bluray
Sony Kdl32m3000 720p (2years old)

-LazyGuru


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard! :T


----------



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks,sir,i really do enjoy it,even though the speakers are a low budget range. Works good for me


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard,

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

